# My take on the new NVX JAD1200.1 sub amp



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

This is just my SUBJECTIVE take on the NVX JAD1200.1 mono amp, I am not a professional reviewer by any means. I am mainly going to compare it to other amps I have used for sub duty so this review can be used a a point of reference for potential buyers. These amps were not compared side by side, I am just recalling my experiences with them.

The first thing that caught my attention about this amp was that based on Sonic Electronix dyno tests it actually exceeds the claimed output power. This is the video I saw:

NVX JAD1200.1 Amplifier Dyno | SMD D'Amore AD-1 - YouTube

@4Ohms:
Claimed output: 500w
Actual output:662w

@2Ohms:
Claimed output: 800w
Actual output:1037w

@1Ohms:
Claimed output: 1200w
Actual output:1384w

As usual, I was skeptical about the power claims and the dyno test, but for the price ($260 but I asked for a discount and got $25 off, so I paid $235) I just went ahead and got it. The amps that I am going to use as a point of comparison are the DLS Ultimate A6 and the Helix Precision B2. The short story about the reference amps is that I had a set of DLS Ulitmate series that did not fit under my seat so I traded for a set of Helix Precision amps. I would not say the the Helix amp is a sub amp so the comparison is a bit unfair. The helix was able to keep up power wise but I still had to tone down the mids and highs for a more balanced sound. I do like my tunes a bit bass heavy and the Helix was putting out adecuate power. Nice little amp for subs but I think its place to shine is driving mids and highs (I say this beacuse my Helix B4 really shines at this). This was my most recent sub amp besides the NVX.

When I removed the Helix amp to replace it with the NVX amp I was a little dissapointed. I had setup my gains properly with my oscilloscope and the wiring checked out OK. the output was a bit lacking and I thought I had made a mistake for cheaping out. After some troubleshooting I realized that my sub volume knob was defective. All I had to do was unplug it and the amp came to life. One thing I noticed right away was that this little amp was able to play lower notes louder than the helix. This may be attributed to the difference in power, but I liked it. So that is no surprise, and like I mentioned it is a bit of an unfair comparison as they are two different animals.

When I put this little amp against the DLS Ultimate A6 monster is a different story. The DLS amp is a sub amp like the NVX and the power ratings are pretty similar.

Form the DLS website (DLS - Products
Output power in 1 ohm	1200 W RMS
Output power in 2 ohm	870 W RMS
Output power in 4 ohm	500 W RMS

Both amps had their gains setup with the same test tones at the same volume level. Both amps ended up with pretty much their gain knob at the same place, right around 1:30 if it was a clock. Both amps run pretty cool under similar conditions, they do not get really hot unlike the Helix amps that like to get warm. One thing that surprised me was that I was able to tell that the NVX had more output than the DLS, this could be due to the fact that the DLS is a class AB amp while the NVX is a class D amp. The frequency range differs a little, the DLS has a frequency response of 10Hz to 125 Hz and the NVX goes from 20Hz to 200Hz. I did not notice any difference in sound because of this as I had subsonic filters on and the crossover was cutting out the high notes well before 125 Hz, I think I have at 100Hz. On the NVX I was able to turn the bass up on bass heavy songs and it would drive my subs with authority. The DLS amp could not match the NVX at this output level. The DLS would not crumble, but it would not go as high. I also like the way the NVX integrates with my mids, for some reason it sounds punchier than the DLS, but then again, it may have to do with the output levels. Another feature of the NVX amp has that none of the other amps have is that it has a set of RCA outputs, this way you can link amps in case you need more than one sub amp.

Unlike the DLS and the Helix, the NVX amp is designed in the US but made in China, the other are designed and made is Sweden and Germany respectively. I am usually avert to things made in China but I due to my research I had to check it out and I was not dissappointed. 

Overall I think the NVX JAD1200.1 is a great little amp for the price. My system is configured for SQ and not SPL and this amp is way more than sufficient for this purpose. 

Pros of the JAD1200.1
Great performance
Great Price
Small

Cons of the NVX JAD1200.1
Crappy volume knob

Would I recommend it? Yes, with the caviat of the volume knob.

Feel free to ask more specific questions about things I left out as I am not very good at reviewing stuff.

NVX JAD1200.1:









DLS Ultimate A6:









Helix Precision B2:


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice review buddy!!!
I actually read the whole thing!!!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

soccerguru607 said:


> Nice review buddy!!!
> I actually read the whole thing!!!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I read it all too. I want to use NVX stuff as I think it is made well and reviews like this seem to back that up. But, I have a real problem with stuff being Made in China. Yes, I know that most, if not all car audio (or the components in the equipment) are made somewhere other than the US. My opposition to Chinese stuff mainly centers around the way they treat their own people. Not talking about wages as much as restriction of speech, religion and personal freedoms in general. I have a tough time buying something made in an environment like that. 
*stepping off soap box now*


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Wonder how it will do after 6 months or a year, if that thing can function for at least 5 years then its worth the price.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> Wonder how it will do after 6 months or a year, if that thing can function for at least 5 years then its worth the price.


I've set a reminder in my calendar for a 1 year follow up. How's that?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I think NVX amps utilize the same internals that are found in the PPI Phantoms, SoundStream TN series and Polk PA D line. Someone said that Hertz may also use the same internals but, with better SMD components. Not sure on that. 
As long as you don't mistreat the NVX, I can't imagine it would fail any sooner than any other amp.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

PPI_GUY said:


> As long as you don't mistreat the NVX, I can't imagine it would fail any sooner than any other amp.


That is what I thought.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Just as good as any high dollar amp. I've been running the Phantoms for awhile which utilizes the same board from what I understand. Couldn't tell the difference between my Phantoms to any of the multiple other amps I've run over the years. Arc Audio, Zapco, Helix, DLS, JL Audio, Alpine, Zed Audio....etc...etc.


----------



## dcs3473 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I am actually looking to purchase both the JAD1200.1 and the JAD800.4 this week for my system replacing my Rockford Fosgate Punch Series. I am using the NVX XPS6ACT for my front stage and think they would pair up better and have a little more power with the NVX amps.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's a question for you guys.. Given seeing the guts on these NVX JAD amps. Would you have a problem flipping them upside down mounted inverted? I've got this 1200.1 and an 800.4 to mount. 

I suspect it's probably not that huge a deal if they dissipate most of the heat from their side fin heat sinks. 

Nice review! 

Can't wait to finally finish the car. My 1200.1 will be driving a single Dayton HO 10".


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

As long as it has enough room for the heat to dissipate it should be fine.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

PPI_GUY said:


> I read it all too. I want to use NVX stuff as I think it is made well and reviews like this seem to back that up. But, I have a real problem with stuff being Made in China. Yes, I know that most, if not all car audio (or the components in the equipment) are made somewhere other than the US. My opposition to Chinese stuff mainly centers around the way they treat their own people. Not talking about wages as much as restriction of speech, religion and personal freedoms in general. I have a tough time buying something made in an environment like that.
> *stepping off soap box now*


it a tough job living up to that principle...so many of my favourite things are made in china

JL amps
Apple
Microsoft
blackberry
ps4
xbox one
nintendo wii u
dell
HP
nokia
sony
toshiba


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm all for small footprint amps. For the money the NVX 800.4 or Phantom 900.4 would be hard to pass up as a sub and midbass amp. With revealing speakers I wonder how much sonic difference if any would be heard between those two amps I just mentioned and the high end a/b amps that can cost upwards of a grand or more?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm all for small footprint amps. For the money the NVX 800.4 or Phantom 900.4 would be hard to pass up as a sub and midbass amp. With revealing speakers I wonder how much sonic difference if any would be heard between those two amps I just mentioned and the high end a/b amps that can cost upwards of a grand or more?


In the auto environment at highway speed, I seriously doubt you'd be able to notice any difference whatsoever. 
For the longest time I wanted to run the high dollar stuff (Tru, Audison, Genesis, Brax/Helix, etc.) but, I can't see running that expensive gear in a daily driver. Plus, the cost to return basis is sketchy too. 
Heck, I bet the entry level PPI Ion amps would probably sound good with some quality drivers.


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

PPI_GUY said:


> In the auto environment at highway speed, I seriously doubt you'd be able to notice any difference whatsoever.
> For the longest time I wanted to run the high dollar stuff (Tru, Audison, Genesis, Brax/Helix, etc.) but, I can't see running that expensive gear in a daily driver. Plus, the cost to return basis is sketchy too.
> Heck, I bet the entry level PPI Ion amps would probably sound good with some quality drivers.


Preach on brother....unless your car is as quite as your theatre room, that point of diminishing returns comes very quick


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Agreed.. I suspect you'd tell more difference from your install (placement, deadening, etc) your source cleanliness (dacs and signal quality), and your tune (most definitely), than from amp A vs B among fairly competitive amps such as these class-D clones these days, unless you're comparing something like Mosconi's to a couple Crunch amps, for sure.

Inputs on amps (of comparable quality) seem to be the biggie though... Better amps with differential-balanced inputs can certainly help with noise rejection and gain. That's the one thing I do wish these clones had, but that's addressable by good interconnects, wiring location and preventing ground issues. Also, if you're running any decent DSP in front of these, they'll typically have some good noise-rejecting inputs, especially if the kind designed for oem integration.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Babs said:


> Agreed.. I suspect you'd tell more difference from your install (placement, deadening, etc) your source cleanliness (dacs and signal quality), and your tune (most definitely), than from amp A vs B among fairly competitive amps such as these class-D clones these days, unless you're comparing something like Mosconi's to a couple Crunch amps, for sure.
> 
> Inputs on amps (of comparable quality) seem to be the biggie though... Better amps with differential-balanced inputs can certainly help with noise rejection and gain. That's the one thing I do wish these clones had, but that's addressable by good interconnects, wiring location and preventing ground issues. Also, if you're running any decent DSP in front of these, they'll typically have some good noise-rejecting inputs, especially if the kind designed for oem integration.


This amp is pretty quiet. I cranked the volume with my source on pause and the NVX along with my Helix amp were dead quiet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

What if you do most of your actual listening with the vehicle in park and engine off? I live about 7 minutes from work and when getting home sometimes I'll sit and listen ENGINE OFF for 20-30 minutes. Also give quite a few demo's to other people with critical ears every year. While the Phantom and the other amps that share that same board have been on my radar for a while it would take a lot to convince me it will sound just as good as a higher end a/b amp. Y'all see my review on the PPI Atom? Yeah, I bought it to keep as a spare but it would have been nice if it was actually "listenable". I'd likely go without tunes until I could get a new amp if my Mosconi were to die on me. It would be fine as a sub or midbass stand-in.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I do not miss my DLS amp.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> In the auto environment at highway speed, I seriously doubt you'd be able to notice any difference whatsoever.
> For the longest time I wanted to run the high dollar stuff (Tru, Audison, Genesis, Brax/Helix, etc.) but, I can't see running that expensive gear in a daily driver. Plus, the cost to return basis is sketchy too.
> Heck, I bet the entry level PPI Ion amps would probably sound good with some quality drivers.


Just to add to this, I installed and got an ion i640.5 running on some hat imagines, it's bridged to them running passive and a sundown e8v3. the thing is dead silent in my install and has no issues with pushing the imagines to their limits, and keeps the e8v3 pounding away. blasted it for an hour on my way home and the thing was only warm, mounted under the front passenger seat with maybe half an inch above it before hitting the seat. for the ~$130, these amps are impossible to beat. i'm really liking all these new tiny budget minded amps.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Serieus said:


> Just to add to this, I installed and got an ion i640.5 running on some hat imagines, it's bridged to them running passive and a sundown e8v3. the thing is dead silent in my install and has no issues with pushing the imagines to their limits, and keeps the e8v3 pounding away. blasted it for an hour on my way home and the thing was only warm, mounted under the front passenger seat with maybe half an inch above it before hitting the seat. for the ~$130, these amps are impossible to beat. i'm really liking all these new tiny budget minded amps.


How would you compare it to a quality a/b amp?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Serieus said:


> Just to add to this, I installed and got an ion i640.5 running on some hat imagines, it's bridged to them running passive and a sundown e8v3. the thing is dead silent in my install and has no issues with pushing the imagines to their limits, and keeps the e8v3 pounding away. blasted it for an hour on my way home and the thing was only warm, mounted under the front passenger seat with maybe half an inch above it before hitting the seat. for the ~$130, these amps are impossible to beat. i'm really liking all these new tiny budget minded amps.


You need to make a new post in this section (Reviews) about that little Ion amp. I have several question about the 5 channel but, don't want to hijack this thread any more than we already have. 
:laugh:


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> How would you compare it to a quality a/b amp?


hard to say, i've never heard my system with an a/b amp. originally i had an mtx 6304 in my old car, and when i switched to the alpine pdx-f4 it was a definite upgrade sonically. hearing the ion on the imagines, it doesn't feel like a downgrade from the alpine at all, and having it bridged it seems to get louder more cleanly than the alpine, but that's hearing them in separate cars so keep that in mind


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

Serieus said:


> hard to say, i've never heard my system with an a/b amp. originally i had an mtx 6304 in my old car, and when i switched to the alpine pdx-f4 it was a definite upgrade sonically. hearing the ion on the imagines, it doesn't feel like a downgrade from the alpine at all, and having it bridged it seems to get louder more cleanly than the alpine, but that's hearing them in separate cars so keep that in mind


Those ppi ion amps are an incredible bargain
Rated : 260x2 @ 4ohm bridged 14.4v
Tested: 206x2 @ 5ohm resistive 13.7v clean
So i think, given a 4 ohm load and 14.4v, it is safe to say that it'll do rated...
... And at $120 and half the size of the ppi phantom amps


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

NVX JAD1200.1:









PPI P1000.1









They are the same amp, almost. The NVX seems to have a bit better components. Definitely same board though.


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

fcarpio said:


> NVX JAD1200.1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...the nvx does 1400+ @ 1ohm and the ppi does around 1200

Im guessing the nvx uses some better parts....wont be able to notice the power difference anyway

Oh look what we have here


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, that looks more like the NVX than the PPI, What model is that?

EDIT: HDP 1 that goes for around $350.00.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, Hertz use chinese boards....yet claim to be all high end...LOL. I got an HP4, same story, even the caps are some crappy chinese rip-offs.


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

lets not forget the others

Soundstream TN1.1200D (ppi duplicate)

















Polk Audio PAD1000.1 (also more of a ppi duplicate than nvx/hertz)

















Nakamichi PA-D1000B


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish those Nakamichi's were available in the US. That's a good looking unit right there. 
And that's really the only problem I have with the PPI and SS...sketchy cosmetics. And of course, being made in China.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I wish Nakamichi would pull itself out of the ditch and become a reputable brand again. 
I wouldn't be surprised if an official "Nakamichi" doesn't even exist anymore.. Some connector vendor is doing fake cheap parts with the name on them. These amps above are basically just another clone. The last great product sure-enough Nak actually made was the CD700II, which was a thing of beauty.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> Wonder how it will do after 6 months or a year, if that thing can function for at least 5 years then its worth the price.


Its been over a year and still going...


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

How about now ? Still using them ?

steve


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

steve4134 said:


> How about now ? Still using them ?
> 
> steve


Nope, I sold it but never had any issues with it. I now have a single Mmats 6150.


----------

